# German Blue Ram not showing color



## arp123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Got a GBR from the LFS 3 days ago. Amazingly, it started eating pellet from the first day. Fed it Hikari Micro Wafers. Unfortunately, it isn't showing as much color as it was at the store. How many days does it take for them to get adjusted and show their colors from your experiences? All suggestions would help

Thanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Fish get stressed when they are moved and placed in new surroundings and are "afraid" to show colors until they are secure and aren't worried about predators and / or another more dominate male. Give him time to settle in.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

When i got my first bolivian ram it took a week before he showed his full color, then when i put in the female a few weeks later, she acclimated much faster, ad i think it was probably the company of another ram to feel safe. I added my german blue rams as a pair, they were fine after a day or two. The temp could make a big difference, if you put them in a tank of different temperature from your lfs' tank..


----------



## arp123 (Sep 28, 2012)

The temperature is 83. I have 4 cardinals and 4 rummies with him.


----------



## arp123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Actually I have the long finned varieties. Don't they have less colors then the regular ones?
It started showing the black spot on one side, the other side is totally blank. It has some blue near the gills on both sides and blue dots on the fins. Would a pair help? I have know idea on how to sex the long finned ones? The black line near the eye is starting to appear as well.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I dont know anything about long finned vs regular finned, the temp is nice and warm, maybe it is just really young.


----------

